# Glue up clamp for tray



## Hogger98 (Jun 10, 2013)

Have constructed 4 stackable trays to hold wrist watches. Sides of tray are 3/8 walnut with 45 degree miters on ends x 2" tall & bottom is 1/4 oak plywood. Am trying to hold assembly together & square to glue. Will be cross cutting miter to install contrasting key when glue is dry. Using Ash or Maple for key. What is best way to hold pieces together for glue up ??


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

The easiest way is to use masking/painters tape.

Lay all the sides down on the bench with the inside of the tray sides up. Tape each piece to the other so the corners are touching and when you have all four pieces attached, apply glue, fold the pieces together and tape the last corner. If your miters are all cut correctly and true, the box will be square. Do a dry fit with the tape before applying glue to make sure everything fits together well.


----------

